# CD1 - first cycle TTC after loss



## Jbaby90

This is my first cycle TTC after my 2nd loss in January. AF arrived today, I am so ready to TTC again! I am going to be using opk's and checking cervix position. Anyone around the same point in their cycle and wanna join me in waiting to O?? :flower:


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I would like to join you! I keep trying to find ttc buddies but the threads aren't very active. A little about me... I had a d&c on Jan 28 following a blighted ovum. I got my first AF this Thursday, February 27. I am currently CD 8. Regular cycle is 25 days, but I have no idea what it will be after the mmc. We got pregnant on our first cycle TTC and BD just one time. I was temping though so I knew O was coming. So hoping that trend continues! Before the mmc I O'd on CD15... so gearing up to start BD soon. Already getting some watery cm and don't want to miss O!
:dust:


----------



## Jbaby90

Yay a buddy :-D

I'm sorry about your loss :-( hopefully your cycles don't differ too much after your mc so you can get back to normal! 
My cycles have been completely normal, mine are normally between 26 and 28 days and I got AF exactly 28 days after my d&c and today got my next one 27 days after my last one! I had a partial molar pregnancy so had to have weekly blood draws until the doc was happy for us to TTC again and today we got the go ahead! 
Wow u were very lucky falling pregnant first month and only bd once!! Are you temping now or using opk's?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Yay a buddy!! 

That's great that your cycles have gotten back on track so quickly. I was always afraid that was going to be a problem for me following the mc. Congrats on getting the go ahead to ttc! 

I've read about molar pregnancies just on the forum, but I'm not sure I completely understand what they are. From what I've read they can sometimes be quite serious? 

I'm temping and checking cm. It seemed to work for me last time so I'm sticking with it. Although I am not a fan of temping as think about it too much and the. Can't sleep :s

I just checked my cervix position and it felt high... Any idea what that means?


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer it can be pretty bad because cancerous cells can grow in your uterus from the mole (pregnancy). Some people have to have chemo if their hcg doesn't completely go by itself! Luckily I didn't have to have that! 

I don't really like temping either but I am using opk's for the first time so hopefully that helps! I check my cervix and cm also! 
I think because yours is still high you aren't ovulating yet cos I'm pretty sure it's meant to be low, soft and open!?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I felt like it may have been like that yesterday... Didn't BD though as DH was too tired :(. He promised we would bd tonight instead. Cm is more creamy today than watery. Still nothing like the ewcm I had last time I o'd so I don't think I've missed anything yet. 

Do you know what cd you usually o around? Are opks user friendly?

Molars sound scary! Glad you didn't have to go through that. 

Anyways I have to go to work. So won't be on for like 8 hrs. Talk soon!


----------



## Jbaby90

When did u bd before that? 
Yer if you haven't had ewcm maybe it's still to come!? 

I normally O around cd14 and I'm not really sure about opk's yet cos I only used them last month for the first time and I was a bit confused so we'll see how it goes this time


----------



## AnonymousCAT

The last time we bd was CD 4. I thought I had stopped AF and I had been on pelvic rest before that so we were eager to be intimate. Guess I wasn't done AF yet though as it started up again afterwards for a day or so. 

Bd tonight though! Yay! And dh seems on board for bd again on sat. I was just looking at my last time tracking cm and it looks like I had creamy cm on CD 8 then too so I think I'm still good. 

How often are you planning on bd leading up to o? I was thinking every other day or every 3 days and trying on o day as well. What do you think?

You'll have to let me know about the opks. Where are you buying them from? They are so expensive in the store here. 

How long is AF for you usually?


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer you should definitely still have time then :-D 

AF usually lasts 4 days. I think we will bd every day between cd12 and cd15 and whenever we feel like it before and after that  hopefully anyway! Also depending on when I get a positive opk! 
I bought the opk's off eBay - cost $10 for 40 opk's and 20 IC pregnancy tests!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Cool! Which brand did you buy for the cheapie hpts? Just curious as the store tests at expensive too. I won't test until after AF is due though as I am afraid of early losses and their disappointment. 

Do you think I should bd more frequently? I'm not sure dh would be up for every day lol.


----------



## Jbaby90

I bought them from the seller fertility2family - they are just generic cheap ones. 
I always say I won't test til AF due but then get to like 9dpo and give in!  
I think every 2 days would be fine during O window and definitely bd day of O if you know when it's happening!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Cool thanks!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

How are things going with you?

Update on me. So cm has been totally weird this cycle being the first full one after my loss. Cm was watery on off for a few days but has totally gone creamy and maybe on the dry side. Normally it should be full on watery/ewcm by now. So confused! Temps are still low and it's still only cd 11 so I guess there is still time for things to gear up for o, but I'm worried things are too out of wack and that I may not even o this cycle :(. Maybe things are just delayed and I will have a longer cycle this time? Who knows. Don't even think it's worth bd at this point if my body isn't cooperating. So frustrating! What were your cycles immediately after your losses? 

Did you o the first cycle or did it take awhile for o to return? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm good, just waiting for AF to move along. It's pretty much gone. 

Yer I don't think I O'd the first cycle after my mc because I always get ewcm and I never got any just a little watery and creamy so maybe your body is still getting back to normal!? Being cd11 though you still have time! Have you checked your cervix again?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

It felt high again today. We bd today. Just checked cm before bed and it seemed more like ewcm but I can't tell if it's from bd or really there. I will check tomorrow am again and see. 

Did things return to normal for your second cycle afterwards? This is stressing me out. I can't stand feeling out of control. Oh well, I guess there isn't anything to do but keep bd and wait and see. Might as well just enjoy the bd lol.


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer maybe check cm tomorrow cos mine is sometimes like that after bd! 
My second cycle was completely normal! I had ewcm and my cervix was low soft and open and I got a positive opk right on time! 
Haha yer just enjoy the bding


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So cm is about the same today. I guess there is a potential to still o without cm cooperating right? Maybe I should keep bd.. Won't know I won't o until temp never rises. It's so frustrating. Hopefully next cycle will be better. ...


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer maybe? I have had months when I only got watery cm no ewcm but I guess I don't really know if I ovulated those months? Fingers crossed you do  just keep bd every second day if you can just Incase haha


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So bd last night. Temp spike this morning but I also woke up with a sore throat so may be getting sick :( Also didn't sleep well last night. So temp increase could be from all of that instead. Cd14 today though so it is around o time. Will have to wait and see what my temp does over the next few days. Hopefully it was o!

How are you doing? Noticing any changes in cm yet?


----------



## Jbaby90

Hopefully it was o and not sickness!! 

No signs yet, I'm gonna start opk's on Saturday so hopefully it goes quick cos this time is dragging!! 

Are you gonna keep bding a few more times just Incase?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I plan to bd more but not feeling well today. Hopefully I get better as tomorrow is dh's bday and wanted to Dtd then. Ugh sickness!


----------



## Jbaby90

Definitely need to bd on dh's birthday!! :-D fingers crossed you feel better! 

Checked my cervix this morning and it is medium hard and closed and cm was wet......not really sure what that means? Pre ovulation I guess?


----------



## kfs1

Just jumping in here ... 

Anonymous - my first cycle after my loss, I did get a positive result on my OPK and my temperature went up a few days later. BUT I didn't really notice much EWCM which I usually _always _get. Also, I got a positive OPK much earlier than usual and my cycle was much shorter. So, it appears that I did ovulate but unfortunately didn't get pregnant, and am now on my second cycle. I'm hoping that things return to normal for me this month.

So, it's definitely possible that you did ovulate. Are you using OPKs or charting?

Ugh - I'm getting sick myself now. It's the worst.


----------



## deliciouslyso

Hi Ladies!!

This is my first cycle TTC. I use the charting method, but don't take temperature. Where do I start? I also tried the OV tests. OV is supposed to be 3/14, took the first test 3/11 line was not as dark as other line and it has gotten lighter since then. Does that mean I missed my OV? Also, has anyone tried Robitussin? Good luck ladies.

XOXO


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Jbaby90 - I am guess pre-ovulation. Wet cm is a good sign! It looks like we are in similar boats with both experiencing blighted ovums in Jan. How far along were you when you found out it was a BO? How did you miscarry? I am terrified of having another mc. What CD are you now?

kfs1 - hi and welcome! Thank you for sharing your experience. It's nice to know that I'm not alone having my cycle being out of sorts after my loss. I see you are CD 8, are you getting any o signs yet?

deliciouslyso - again, hi and welcome! I've never done OPKs so I can't comment on them. I do however chart BBT and CM. I bought a BBT from the pharmacy and keep it beside my bed. I just check my temp first thing in the morning before I get out of bed. If I happen to wake up in the middle of the night I also check it as I sometimes can't fall asleep if that happens and want to have some sort of record of accurate basal temp. Even if the timing is off I find I can still see changes in trends for different times of night as I wake up often enough. I find I put a lot of energy subconsciously and consciously thinking about temping it makes it so I don't sleep as well for sure. So that's a draw back for me. I start temping once AF has stopped or started getting lighter, but you can start any time. It just might make it hard to interpret the info you get from it for this cycle. But that info could be useful for comparing to other cycles you temp. I have never tried Robitussin. What is that? I haven't tried anything else yet apart from tracking as I got pregnant with my mc the first cycle I was charting, so hoping charting will work for me again.

Update on me:
I just recently started using ff. I was using my days before to track before my mmc and self-inerpreting the chart. My temp was still a little elevated today but still feeling unwell and a little insomnia. Actually took the day off to rest up. Anyways, ff is saying I already o'd on cd 10. I'm skeptical though as cm hasn't been fertile quality as I've been saying and this has been my most clear fertility sign in the past. Also, no o pain which I have consistently had in the past. 

So today I decided to input the data I recorded from the cycle I got pregnant. And it showed me some interesting things. At first it said I o'd on cd 9 which I know wasn't right as we only bd one time that cycle and it was after the o date. Not until I entered data up to cd 17 did it correctly identify my o day as cd15, the day after we bd. So now I know I can't always trust ff to identify o date until most of the cycle data is collected... Ie even though right now it says I o'd already I'm going to trust my body and intuition that it hasn't happened yet. What have I learned from this? Keep bd no matter what!

I know I said I thought I may not o this cycle, but cm was definitely more watery today and hallelujah had a hint of stretch to it! I think o is just delayed from the cm and cycle being out of whack. I have renewed hope. Just have fx dh has enough steam to finish the bd race as we have been doing a lot lately. And hope I stay healthy enough too! Hoping to bd tonight!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Sorry, Jbaby90, this was meant for kfs1: It looks like we are in similar boats with both experiencing blighted ovums in Jan. How far along were you when you found out it was a BO? How did you miscarry? I am terrified of having another mc.

Teach me not to edit my posts!

Jbaby90 - what CD are you now?


----------



## Jbaby90

Welcome kfs1 and deliciouslyso! 

Kfs1 - good luck this cycle! Hopefully you don't have to go through too many TTC and sorry about your loss :-( 

Deliciouslyso - good luck for your first cycle! Was the second line ever dark? Or did it just stay light? What cd are you? I haven't tried robitussin sorry! 

AnonymousCAT - those signs are good, hopefully that means O is just around the corner!! I'm cd9, I'm gonna start using opk's cos I've had watery cm so I don't know if I'm gonna O early and I don't wanna miss it! We have been bd every second day so far and will Prob keep doing that until the tests get darker then bd every day


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Let us know how the opks go. I'd definitely start if you are having watery cm, don't want to miss anything. Sounds like a good plan with the bd! I don't think me and dh would have the energy for every day lol. That would be awesome if we did though!


----------



## Jbaby90

Just did my first one and it's pretty faint so will be good to see progression! I sometimes don't have the energy but I find some lol


----------



## AnonymousCAT

How does dh find the energy? I find it's more a dh problem than a problem for me. They have more work to do, I just have to lie there lol 

Can't wait to see the progressions!


----------



## Jbaby90

Haha seriously sometimes I wish my DH didn't have the energy!! His sex drive is through the roof! 

I am taping the tests on paper so I'll post a pic once I have a few to show progression


----------



## kfs1

AnonymousCAT said:


> Sorry, Jbaby90, this was meant for kfs1: It looks like we are in similar boats with both experiencing blighted ovums in Jan. How far along were you when you found out it was a BO? How did you miscarry? I am terrified of having another mc.
> 
> Teach me not to edit my posts!
> 
> Jbaby90 - what CD are you now?

Hi all - thanks for the welcome!

Anonymous - I was only about 6 weeks along when I miscarried, so I was thankful that I wasn't too far along and hadn't even had my first ultrasound yet. I miscarried naturally - started spotting and then eventually began to bleed. My doctor also did some blood tests to check my levels and they weren't good so... It was definitely a traumatic experience to go through. Luckily, I had only told my sister and mother so I was able to tell the rest of the family later when I was feeling up to it. I don't blame you for being scared - I will be too if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again.

How about you? I hope you weren't too far along (not that that necessarily matters).


----------



## AnonymousCAT

It doesn't matter how far along you are, it is still traumatic and devastating. 

I found out at my ultrasound at 9+4 that the sac was empty and there was no baby. I was still getting pregnancy symptoms and had no spotting so it was pretty shocking. I had a d&c at 10+2. 

I thought I was pretty much over things when I got AF and that I just wanted to ttc again. But this cycle has been so abnormal I'm not even sure if I'll ovulate. This week has been the worst since the ultrasound and d&c emotionally for me. I have been an emotional wreck. Crying all week and angry at life being so unfair. I just want to be pregnant so badly and feel like my body is just against me. 

For some reason I just feel like it will never happen for me again. Even though that's highly unlikely. I just want it so bad.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Cm went back to creamy today and temp dropped again. So no ovulation yet and no fertile signs either. So frustrating. Bd just incase but I have a feeling I'm not going to ovulate this cycle. :,(


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm sorry you are feeling this way! :-( I know it's hard and I feel the exact same sometimes. I just want it so bad that it hurts! 

Maybe you did already ovulate when u had the wet cm? Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I don't know. Anything is possible I guess. Just have to keep waiting. Temp was up a little today again but I was awake and up a few times in the night and still feeling sick so I don't really trust it. My temping has been all over the place with weird waking times. Cm watery today but that's from bd. So have to wait to see what it does. 

My friend is having her 3d ultrasound today and she invited me to watch it on the internet. I told her I can't though. That would feel like pure torture. Im so jealous of her right now. It's so unfair that she's pregnant. She just separated for her husband and started dating some new guy and accidentally got pregnant. She's now 5 months. I got pregnant a month after but then mc. When she told me she was expecting I told her I was mc. Life is unfair! I keep trying to remind myself how nervous she must be feeling to be in this situation with a guy she just started with, but then the jealousy sets in...


----------



## tillyttc

hi sorry for jumping in on your thread had a read and ive had the same experiences I had a missed miscarriage at 15 weeks back in 2007 baby was measureing 15 weeks but no heart beat nearly destroyed me ! was the worse time ever, took me two years to pluck up the courage to try again ! finally fell pregnant in jan of this year only to loose it but I got back on the horse and iam now at 3-4 dpo not quite sure just hoping and preying that we hit the mark and believe me we have tried lol hubby worked his leave round me ovulating was home for 11 days and we bd 9 time I nearly killed him lol . xx


----------



## Jbaby90

AnonymousCAT - It is so hard when a close friend falls pregnant! My maid of honor is due 3 weeks after I would have been if I didn't lose the baby which is depressing!! She posted a photo yesterday of her 15 week baby bump and I felt like screaming!! I should be 18 weeks pregnant right now!! So unfair!! I guess we just have to hope and pray that we get our miracles soon!! 

Tillyttc - welcome  I'm so sorry for your losses! It is the hardest thing to go through! That's great that hubby worked his leave around you ovulating. When are you going to start testing? Or are you gonna test early or wait for AF?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So my friend is having a baby girl. I'm happy for her. 

News for me. I think I am getting o pain on the left side! Bd last night and just now. Hopefully I am o'ing and it's not just gas. Feels like o though. Cm was on the watery right before. Fx. 

Tillyttc - welcome! So sorry for your losses. You have courage and strength to try again and we are here for you. Go dh!


----------



## Jbaby90

Yay fingers crossed it is O!! What cd are you now?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Cd 18. Got the o pain cd17. My temps have been all over the place but I haven't been sleeping well and temping at really inconsistent times in case I can't fall back asleep. I think if I chart all my temps from around the same time Im guessing it would say I o'd cd13 on ff....I'd have to enter the data to find out though. But I had no fertile signs around that time so I don't really trust my temps as temp started rising when I started getting sick and I'm still unwell. So have to wait and see. I think only AF would confirm which day is right and hopefully the witch never shows :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer maybe going by temp isn't really gonna work this month :-S 

There doesn't seem to be much progression in my opk's yet they all look the same but I'm cd12 today so still a couple more days til I expect to O! It's getting close now :-D


----------



## Jbaby90

Here is a pic of my opk's so far. This afternoons test is noticably darker I think but looks pretty similar to yesterday's morning test so not really sure if it is close? 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/0F6C36BF-229F-4CA0-BB49-2C43CD4E15F0_zpsinud6p1y.jpg


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I agree with you. Definitely nothing yet that is clearly showing a surge. Just keep testing and bd!


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer I say bring it on!


----------



## Jbaby90

I had a nearly positive test this morning and now this arvo they are negative? Not sure if I missed the surge or maybe my urine is too diluted? Very confused!! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/703F060F-69B9-48E5-A7D7-0070F0C10970_zpspnyysz1k.jpg


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Huh. That's weird. Have you used this brand before? Have the results been reliable in the past? What have your cm and cervix been doing - do they point to ovulation? You're still bd every other day? That's all that really matters. Keep testing just incase your urine was too diluted for the afternoon one.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So temp went up again today to 37.00. I attached my chart for you to have a look at. It says I O'd on CD13... as I've said I am not really convinced of that as I was getting fertile signs most recently. I may have O'd on CD19 instead when I was having fertile signs. I guess I will have to wait and see what my temp does over the next few days to see what ff makes of it. What do you think? Good thing though is I may have O'd therefor not anovulatory?
 



Attached Files:







Feb 27, 2014 - CD20.pdf
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jbaby90

I've only ever used opk's twice and first time I didn't really use them properly cos we weren't actually TTC! :-S I will definitely keep testing and see what it is like in the morning with concentrated urine! Cm has just been wet mainly no ewcm and cervix has been changing so can't even go off that! We bd every second day then yesterday and today so hopefully we catch it!! 

I've never tempted before so I'm not a pro with charts sorry :-(
I had a look tho and it's so strange that you had all the symptoms around cd19 but the temp indicated O on cd13. Maybe your body tried to O and it didn't happen so then it did again on cd19?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So what did the opks show today?

Ya, not sure about my chart and symptoms. Just have to wait it out I guess and see what happens.


----------



## Shaley

I would also like to join! 
I had BFP in Jan and missed mc last week at 12 weeks along :( I am currently 4 days post D&C and dreading the recommended 3cycle wait to TTC again.


----------



## Jbaby90

I definitely think my urine was too diluted cos the other tests I did yesterday were darker and then dark again this morning! Hopefully I'll surge tonight!! 
https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/4C98AD87-82AD-425F-8BDE-AE2B2098A0B6_zpsurgcbkzq.jpg


----------



## Jbaby90

Shaley said:


> I would also like to join!
> I had BFP in Jan and missed mc last week at 12 weeks along :( I am currently 4 days post D&C and dreading the recommended 3cycle wait to TTC again.

I'm so sorry for your loss! Are you definitely going to wait 3 months before TTC again?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Welcome Shaley. So sorry for your loss. How are you managing? Here for you if you need to talk or vent. My ob told me to wait 2 cycles after my d&c before ttc again but my gp said there was no need. I talked to my ob about it and he said it might be okay for me because I have short regular cycles, but there could be an increased risk of mc. I'm not sure I believe him. I feel if my body isn't ready I won't get pregnant so we are ttc. Did the doctor give you a reason why to wait?

Looking good Jbaby! Keep bd after the surge too as that's when o is, right?


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer 12-36 hrs after the surge so definitely bd the next few days!


----------



## Jbaby90

Checked my cervix this arvo and it is low very soft and open and my cm was starting to go ew woohoo


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Bd! You are so lucky to have straight forward fertility signs. Jealous. 

Temp was still high at 37.03 this morning after a restless night. I am either 8dpo or 2dpo today. No real symptoms yet. I've had some ovary twinges both sides since o pain and I could be imagining my left breast is more tender than the right. But that could be wishful thinking.


----------



## Jbaby90

We did bd this arvo ;-) 

How exciting being in the tww! Hopefully it goes quick! Hopefully they are real symptoms :-D


----------



## AnonymousCAT

We will see. I'm not confident they are. DH came home tonight and I was happier when I said hello. He thought I was happy because I was pregnant! Gotta love DH, but he really has no clue about how much work is going into this. He thinks it will be so easy to get pregnant because it was the last time. Ugh! He has no idea how screwed up I think my hormones are post mc. lol. Hopefully he's right though! Not likely


----------



## Jbaby90

Haha bless him  that's funny!! 

Yer my DH has no idea either! Yesterday he was in the shower while I was dipping an opk and he was so intrigued and was asking what they actually do and stuff


----------



## AnonymousCAT

It reminds me of going to our ultrasound. I was all freaked out and not confident and he was like "it will be fine". To which I warned him "It might not be. I am going to be very upset if it's not". Then we find out it's a blighted ovum. He's so naive.


----------



## Jbaby90

They are definitely naive to what can go wrong but in a way I'm kinda happy about that cos I would rather him just be happy and enjoy it than be stressing like me cos I wouldn't wish this on anyone lol!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

true! There has to be some balance I guess


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Temp was still high today and ff changed my likely o date to cd19 like I thought it would. That's when I had all of the o,signs around. So I really o'd later this first cycle by a few days. But at least I feel confident I did o! I am now 3dpo. We bd on cd16, cd17 and cd19. Sad we missed cd18. So fx! Slept better last night. Still have my cold but improving. 

How are you today?


----------



## Jbaby90

That's great that ff changed to cd19! Makes more sense!! You definitely are in with a chance :-D

I did opk tests this morning and this arvo and they are noticeably lighter so I'm pretty confident I either ovulated yesterday cd14 or today cd15! I didn't ever get a full positive test but they were the darkest on cd13 and cd14. We bd cd12, 13, 14 and will again tonight :-D fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Also glad ur feeling a bit better


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I'm glad you think I have a chance. Sounds like you definitely have all your bases covered with the bd! The you can join the dreaded tww lol


----------



## AnonymousCAT

With your past pregnancies did you get any early symptoms that tipped you off to test?


----------



## Jbaby90

So bd didn't quite work......so hopefully the last 3 days was enough :-( 

With my first I got heart burn before I missed AF when I ate certain foods that I had never had heartburn from eating before and the second pregnancy I got pimples on my neck and chest randomly before AF was due and I straight away knew something was up!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck ladies, hope you both got those eggies!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks dano :-D


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Anything new to report today?

4 dpo for me. Left bb is a little tender, but only if I press on it. Right feels find. I have been a little tired yesterday and today, where my head feels heavy. But I have been working a lot, so it could just be burn out from the end of the week. Nothing else really. I think it is too early for symptoms, so I doubt any of this really means anything.


----------



## Jbaby90

Nothing really new for me I don't think......
Cm is creamy now so I'm definitely past O and I'm doing the pinapple for implantation thing cos I did that the month I got my bfp last time so I'm hoping it works!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So what is this pineapple thing?


----------



## Jbaby90

Cut a whole pinapple into 5 equal slices and eat 1 slice everyday starting from 1dpo  I have heard heaps of ppl get bfp's after doing it and I was onto my 3rd cycle TTC when I did it last time and got my positive! No harm it trying I think


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Interesting. Lol. I'm not sure I'm ready to try any remedies yet. Maybe after a few cycles of no luck I will give it a go. 

Temp has been pretty consistent last few days. Cm is creamy but not very much of it. Nothing else really new. Maybe some slight cramping. 5dpo today. Still too early for anything yet.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So still light framing throughout day and increased creamy cm


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer I'm desperate to get a bfp so I thought I would try that one straight away as I love pinapple anyway lol 

Hopefully the increased creamy cm is a sign!! :-D this waiting sucks hey!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Hopefully! Lol. Just noticed I wrote framing. I meant cramping. Darn autocorrect.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So breasts are definitely getting more sore... left still more sore than right. Right starting to feel like when the left was just a little sore. Still having some light cramps throughout this morning. Crossing my fingers and toes these are real symptoms!! 6dpo today...


----------



## Jbaby90

Still no real symptoms for me......but still very early!! 

Sore boobs is a good sign!! Fx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Thank you!


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm probably clutching at straws but only thing I have noticed so far is my cup of tea this morning tasted funny.......lol probably nothing but maybe good aversion!!??


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Go with it!


----------



## Jbaby90

ok now I'm having mild cramping in the front of my uterus........please let this be it!!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Fx! How many dpo?


----------



## Jbaby90

5dpo.....not sure if that's too early for implantation?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I think it's early, but still possible. 7-9 dpo for implantation is only average.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

My bbs are still tender to touch. I'm not sure if it's a pregnancy sign for me this time though... maybe they are just sensitive to progesterone after my mc. Temp dipped a little this morning. Hopefully it goes back up. I just don't want to get my hopes up thinking I'm pregnant, and then getting a BFN.


----------



## Jbaby90

So I caved this morning and tested at 6dpo and got this :-D 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/ADD459AF-9551-49D4-B0C4-63ED1EF96662_zpsfapyllbg.jpg

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/D0280877-7E04-496E-BF22-D179772A9603_zpsy4psykta.jpg


----------



## AnonymousCAT

OMG !! Is that what I think it is??!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

What kind of test are you using? I hope it's sticky!

Bbs are still tender. I'm afraid to test. They feel like they did when I got pregnant last time. I'm going to wait it out (or try) until the end of the week to test...


----------



## Jbaby90

Just using cheap eBay ones!! Just did another test and it's even darker! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/BF67BBB9-2FD0-4829-811D-3676AB36E6C3_zpstdvtndvv.jpg

How many dpo are you now? That's a great sign with ur boobs!!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

7 dpo today... So nervous!! I have 2 cheap tests. Maybe I should take one and see what it says???


----------



## Jbaby90

Maybe wait til the morning so u can use fmu cos then u know u have a better chance of getting a bfp as it's still early! Cos you only have 2 I would try wait unless you are prepared to go buy more once you have used them? 

The only reason I tested was cos I have 20 cheapie tests so I have plenty to waste!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

lol ya. They were from the dollar store. So really cheap. I could buy more if I needed to. Totally just bought a FRER... obviously waiting to use it, but it's there if I need it


----------



## Jbaby90

I say definitely test in the morning then!!!!! :-D


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I'm so afraid to see BFN


----------



## Jbaby90

I was too! Maybe just hold off then until you know you will get one...... say 10dpo?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Ya, maybe :S eee


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Hopefully you can see what I see... done right before bed on dollar store cheapie. Will have to retest in a few days.... :)
 



Attached Files:







7 DPO Mar 24, 2014.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Last one was awful quality, so trying again. ...hoping it's not an evap
 



Attached Files:







7DPO Mar24,2014.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jbaby90

omg i think i see something!!! Can you get a closer pic?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

No it wouldn't focus! Then it started getting past the time it says not to trust it. It was definitely more clear in person than the pic though. If I look at it now there is an obvious line. And it is grey, not pink! Will retest in a few! I'm glad you can see something on that crappy pic though! :):):)


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Oops! Meant to say it is PINK not grey. Dyslexic moment!


----------



## Jbaby90

How exciting!! Can't wait to see your next test!!


----------



## Jbaby90

I inverted your test and I swear I see a second line!!!! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/6DEC9E99-A05A-49CA-A06C-41A293AA0D7A_zpspof0gi28.jpg


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Thank you! I hope so! It's faint. But still early!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I think I see something, but it's SO faint. This was after 3-4 min. The test said anything appearing after 5 min was negative. Really hoping it's not an evap line. I may wait a few more days to test again. Feeling so nervous and hoping it's not all in my head! agh!
 



Attached Files:







8DPO Mar 25, 2014.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jbaby90

I inverted it again and I swear I still see something!! Fx they aren't Evaps and it gets darker!! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/1530CF0E-4F08-41B3-9DE8-E3E68B994206_zpsxgnxprrw.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Congrats again jbaby!!!

I see it anonymous!!!'


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks Dan-o


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Ya. That's why I am going to wait to test again. The uncertainty is awful.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Have you taken any more tests to confirm the early one you took?? Pic please!


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer I took this one yest morning.....

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/BD4B84CB-B2DE-47B5-840C-FC3436D16285_zpsgfgxzc1e.jpg

But then the afternoons test was VERY faint which worried me but could be my urine was too diluted!? Fx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

There is definitely a line there! How long did it take to come up? Have you taken any of the store brand tests yet?

I'm so worried mine are evaps and I am just driving myself mad! I have a feeling the cheapies aren't sensitive enough to pick up hcg this early. Things may come up on a FRER but I only have one and don't want to waste it by testing too early. Gah!


----------



## Jbaby90

I could see the line coming up as soon as the pink crossed it! I'm getting some store tests today! My test this morning was very faint again so it's getting me worried!! 

Yer I would wait a couple of days before using the frer just to make sure!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

ya, that's the trouble with early testing! get excited and then it doesn't stick! my biggest fear... argh. AF is due Fri for me, so I am thinking of waiting until Sat to use the frer


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer it's definitely scary testing early and then it could be a chemical! 

Fx AF doesn't arrive!!


----------



## Jbaby90

I finally got a frer and feel confident they are good lines!! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/C08FA865-1B88-464F-AB74-FF35163D01CA_zps8bxixdyn.jpg


----------



## AnonymousCAT

That is a definite BFP! Congrats!

I just checked cm and It was brown tinged. I think AF is on it's way :(

Put a pad in. Ugh.


----------



## Jbaby90

Oh no really :-( 

Being brown though doesn't that mean old blood?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So woke up this morning bummed out because I was expecting an early AF over night and cursing myself for my short LP... nothing, still slightly brown tinged cm when I checked. Held my pee all night (really hard for me). I swore if there was no AF this am, I would test with FMU. Bbs still sore and temp was still up. So I tested with a cheapie. I swore I saw something come up a bit faster than the other tests, this time 2-3 min. So I said screw it! I am going to use the FRER too and see what happens. This is driving me nuts. Anyways... no mistaking this! BFP! So I guess you were right! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I want to make a doctor's appt asap so I can book my 6 wk ultrasound, and call the midwife. I am PRAYING!! this is sticky and I get my rainbow!
 



Attached Files:







10DPO - FRER.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5









10DPO - BFP!.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jbaby90

OMG!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! We can be bump buddies :-D yay congratulations!! 
Haha seeing this has just made my day  

Fx we both get our rainbows! 

I made my first appointment today and it is next Wednesday!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

YAY!!! I have been on cloud 9 all day!! so happy bump buddy!! I made my first appointments for next week too! I see my family doc on Tues and I have an info session with the midwife on Thur! So exciting!


----------



## Jbaby90

That's cool we both have appointments next week! Have u told ur DH yet?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

LOL yes!! I woke him up this morning when it was pitch black and shoved the hpt in his face saying "look at this!" haha he's like it's too dark to see anything, but I'm assuming your pregnant? 

Have you?


----------



## Jbaby90

Haha nice!

Yer I was in such shock cos I didn't expect to get a positive that early!! I was like "can you see this?" And he was like "yer I can" 
He didn't fully believe it til I did the frer yesterday though!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I think I'm spotting still. Ugh. Can't get excited about it yet.


----------



## Jbaby90

Really :-S some ppl spot tho so could be normal? Maybe break through bleed!?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I don't know. It's so stressful. Hopefully.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Never spotted once with my last pregnancy. :s


----------



## Jbaby90

I have no idea what's normal as I lost both my previous so a don't know what a healthy pregnancy is like :-( I swore my last one was good cos I had ms and my boobs killed!!! I guess not tho :-S


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I know. It seems so unpredictable. I just hope I am not losing this one too. 

I'm so sorry for your losses. How far along were you when you mc?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Do you feel pregnant? Not like symptom wise, but in your head. I don't think I do.


----------



## Jbaby90

I was 9 weeks both times but 1st time it didn't grow past like 6 and second time there was never a viable fetus. 

I don't think I feel pregnant. Sometimes I find myself with my hands over my lower stomach but I think that's mainly cos I been having bits of cramping and sharp kinda feelings! Not sure if that's normal or bad :-S


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I think that's normal. I've been having on and off twinges for days now. 

Glad it's normal to really feel pregnant at this stage. 

Checked cm first thing when I woke up this morning and it is still brown tinged, but less than last night. There is nothing on the panty liner, only when I check internally. Hoping that's a good sign. Maybe it's IB? Who knows. I'll tell my doctor at the appointment and see what she says. Just hoping it is done now. Fx.


----------



## Jbaby90

Sometimes (like right now) I feel really uncomfortable in my stomach right above my pubic bone. I guess that's where it's all happening so spoze it is normal! 

That's good there is nothing on the liner! Fx there is no more! Definitely ask the doc, they will probably just say it can be normal. When I had heaps of spotting before I miscarried they kept telling me it could be normal and some ppl have that!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So today in the afternoon I started spotting more again and this time it was red (not bright red, but definitely red). I actually at the hospital visiting a family member. I called my GP and they said that I could go to emerge and get it looked at, otherwise there wasn't much they could do. So I went to emerge and they did an internal exam, blood test, and ultrasound. They obviously couldn't see anything on the ultrasound, but ruled out an ectopic. They said my cervix was closed and they couldn't really see that much blood which was good. Blood test showed I'm pregnant, but I think the number was lower but they said it's so early that it doesn't really matter. They want me to have another blood test next week to see if the numbers are increasing. So all and all the doctor thinks it's implantation bleeding. He said though that if the bleeding increases or if I start having cramping, to come back.

So feeling a little better about things. Obviously unsettling, but it's out of my hands now. At least I feel like I did something.


----------



## Jbaby90

Oh no really :-( 

That's good they said they didn't see much blood and ur cervix is closed! 

Hopefully ur next blood test goes up by lots!


----------



## Jbaby90

I have a feeling this is going to be a chemical for me :-( 
All the ic's I've done in the last 2 days have been basically negative and my frer's are getting lighter....

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/879D6916-BFD2-4BDB-8601-3F9CB8C4333C_zpst6murmid.jpg


----------



## AnonymousCAT

FX!


----------



## tillyttc

Jbaby dont panic yet maybe just a dip I have everything crossed for you try again tomorrow or later. Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Hopefully :-( I don't have any more frer's so I might get some Monday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi everyone could I join you all? CD1 for me today after my loss, 4 weeks exactly to day since my loss so I'm glad AF has come back so fast. 

Fx to everyone hoping for BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## tillyttc

What dpo are you ? And have you tried a digi ? You will have a definate answer then ! But with that may come heartache believe me been there done that but gave me the answer not the one I wanted but at least I knew and could start to move on this was when I fell pregnant in jan test said yes but were getting lighter till I did I digi ! By which time I already knew what had happened just needed to confirm it . Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Going by what I originally thought I would be 10dpo today but going by when I got my first bfp I would have to be like 13dpo! I haven't tried a digi yet but might get one and try it out!


----------



## Jbaby90

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi everyone could I join you all? CD1 for me today after my loss, 4 weeks exactly to day since my loss so I'm glad AF has come back so fast.
> 
> Fx to everyone hoping for BFP!! :hugs:

Hi :flower:

I'm sorry for your loss :-( 
Good luck this cycle!! Hopefully you don't have to go through too many!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Jbaby - I have everything crossed for you. It's still so early. You could try retesting with FMU in a few days or wait for your doctors appointment. They will do a urine test there and likely blood work. If you start bleeding though I would get it looked at right away. Some people need an injection depending on your blood type so they can conceive again. I'm sure you know all this though. Hugs to you!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi everyone could I join you all? CD1 for me today after my loss, 4 weeks exactly to day since my loss so I'm glad AF has come back so fast.
> 
> Fx to everyone hoping for BFP!! :hugs:

Welcome! Good luck to you this cycle! It is funny how it is such a relief to see AF again. I was giddy with excitement when she showed after my mc. Will you be temping or using opks?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies. 

We will be using opks for definite yes  I'm unsure as to what the temping is all about? Although I've heard a lot of ladies speak about it.

Xx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I'm still spotting a light brown discharge. Enough to appear on a pad just a bit. I bought some more FRERs today as well. I think I will test again in the morning and see what the line looks like. This spotting is driving me nuts. I really hope everything is alright. I can't wait for my GP appt on Tues to hopefully get some more answers.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> We will be using opks for definite yes  I'm unsure as to what the temping is all about? Although I've heard a lot of ladies speak about it.
> 
> Xx

I've temped for 2 cycles only and both I have got BFPs. Unfortunately first one ended in mc and this current one I just found out about! 12 dpo today. Spotting a little since evening of 9dpo on and off though. So not sure how this pregnancy will end. 

Basically you need a special thermometer that has more decimal places. You take your temperature every morning at the same time after 3 hrs of continuous sleep before moving or doing anything. Then you record this number on a chart. I use fertility friend to log my data. You can confirm ovulation with you last low number after 3 consecutive higher numbers. Temping is the only way to confirm if you've ovulated or not as it detects the increase in temperature due to a rise in progesterone. OPKs only detect if there is an LH surge that precedes the temperature rise. OPKs are great though as they tell you when you are about to ovulate. Unfortunately though, you can have an LH surge without actually ovulating. Sometimes temping can be annoying and confusing though so it's best to pair the two. I haven't done OPKs yet though, as I seem to catch the egg okay. It's keeping it stuck and growing a baby that's the problem for me.


----------



## Jbaby90

Mummy to be - I've never temped before so I'm not help with that sorry! I did use opk's for this cycle and got my bfp but my tests seem to be getting lighter so maybe a chemical. I had some issues with using opk's as I never got a definite positive so I don't think I'll use them again as I just felt more stressed! Hopefully they work for you tho! They do for most ppl  

AnonymousCAT - I am friends with another lady on here and she had a subchromic hemorrhage early in her pregnancy. She spotted and bled lots and they kept monitoring her cos it can lead to miscarriage but she is 24 weeks pregnant now and the bleed is gone!!


----------



## Cattia

Hi, may I join too please? CD2 for me today after a loss at the end of Feb at 8 weeks. I always know when I am ov so I won't be temping. So far this AF has been heavier than normal for me but nothing unmanageable. I just want it to hurry up! I usually get EWCM for around three days before I ov, usually ov on CD14 with 28 day cycles.


----------



## Jbaby90

Welcome Cattia! 

Sorry for your loss :-( 
That's good you have regular cycles and can track by cm! Normally my cycles are the same as urs! Fx this is ur cycle!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Jbaby90 said:


> AnonymousCAT - I am friends with another lady on here and she had a subchromic hemorrhage early in her pregnancy. She spotted and bled lots and they kept monitoring her cos it can lead to miscarriage but she is 24 weeks pregnant now and the bleed is gone!!

I still have hope. Thank you. I'm trying not to get discouraged until I have reason to but that's hard. Dh keeps trying to calm me down. I am going to the loo like every hour to check my pad and I got freaked out when I had some cramps awhile ago but I think it was just gas. Didn't sleep at all last night due to worrying and I know that's not helping.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Cattia said:


> Hi, may I join too please? CD2 for me today after a loss at the end of Feb at 8 weeks. I always know when I am ov so I won't be temping. So far this AF has been heavier than normal for me but nothing unmanageable. I just want it to hurry up! I usually get EWCM for around three days before I ov, usually ov on CD14 with 28 day cycles.

Welcome Cattia! So sorry for your loss. Hopefully this will be your cycle and everything with your hormones returns to normal. I got ewcm before my cm but and after. But after it was delayed by almost a week and didn't get near,y as much. I just got a BFP on Thursday at 10 dpo but I've been spotting since then brown discharge. So waiting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm definitely having a chemical :-( just did another frer and it is a squinter......just waiting for AF any day now......so unfair :-(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jbaby90 said:


> Mummy to be - I've never temped before so I'm not help with that sorry! I did use opk's for this cycle and got my bfp but my tests seem to be getting lighter so maybe a chemical. I had some issues with using opk's as I never got a definite positive so I don't think I'll use them again as I just felt more stressed! Hopefully they work for you tho! They do for most ppl
> 
> AnonymousCAT - I am friends with another lady on here and she had a subchromic hemorrhage early in her pregnancy. She spotted and bled lots and they kept monitoring her cos it can lead to miscarriage but she is 24 weeks pregnant now and the bleed is gone!!

fingers crossed for your BFP have you tested again.? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jbaby90 said:


> I'm definitely having a chemical :-( just did another frer and it is a squinter......just waiting for AF any day now......so unfair :-(

Oh no. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Cattia said:


> Hi, may I join too please? CD2 for me today after a loss at the end of Feb at 8 weeks. I always know when I am ov so I won't be temping. So far this AF has been heavier than normal for me but nothing unmanageable. I just want it to hurry up! I usually get EWCM for around three days before I ov, usually ov on CD14 with 28 day cycles.

:hi: my AF is super heavy too, so unfair. Nice to see you here Cattia xx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I'm so sorry Jbaby! That sucks. So unfair. Hugs to you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks :-(


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I just took another FRER. 13 dpo today. It is definitely darker and came up faster than the one I took on 10 dpo. So that's good news for me. Still having a little spotting this morning. Brown blood only when I wipe. Nothing on the pad all night. I just wish the spotting would stop.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

That's my fear with testing early. What causes a chemical? Is it a failed implantation, chromosomal, or low progesterone?


----------



## Mummy to be x

AnonymousCAT - fingers tightly crossed for you  :dust:

I also wonder what causes a chemical. :dohh:


----------



## Jbaby90

I think it is when the egg is fertilised but doesn't implant into the uterus normally due to there being chromosonal defects or poor uterine lining. From the research I have done that's what I found.

I have started bleeding heavily now and major cramping so cd1 it is again for me. My cycle was only 25 days long this month so I'm kinda glad it was only short so we can move on.......


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Sorry to hear that. Time to snuggle up with tome tea and watch a movie. Hope you feel better soon and get your sticky bean next cycle. HUGS to you! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so sorry to hear this. Huge hugs to you and fx that this next cycle is your turn xx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

:cry: Ugh!! I just checked again and it has started again. It's only right at the cervix. Reddish brown. Nothing on the pad all day today. I swear I am going to lose this one.


----------



## Mummy to be x

AnonymousCAT said:


> :cry: Ugh!! I just checked again and it has started again. It's only right at the cervix. Reddish brown. Nothing on the pad all day today. I swear I am going to lose this one.

Don't lose hope! Can your doctor offer you blood tests to check your HCG levels?? :hugs:


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I think they will. I see them on Tues. I already had blood drawn on Fri when I went to emerge due to the spotting.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you x


----------



## Jbaby90

Fx all is ok x


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Hey, so the cramps started getting worse last night so I went to ER again. The cramps went away mostly while there and nothing really today. Still having light spotting. They repeated blood work and HCG has just over doubled in 48 hours so everything looks good on that front. Levels were 165 at 11dpo and 370 at 13dpo. They didn't seem concerned, just want me to keep an eye on things and come back if the cramping is intense or bleeding increases. Just in a waiting pattern now. I see my GP tomorrow.


----------



## Jbaby90

Sorry it's been so stressful :-( 
That's good your levels are rising well though!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Thank you! Yes, it would be nice for things just to be straight forward. How are you doing?


----------



## Jbaby90

Crappy :-( I had a really bad day yesterday......felt so depressed and upset. My body feels the same as when I had my first natural miscarriage. Having digestion issues and stomach pains........I really want to try again this cycle.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I've been thinking so much about you. Hugs to you! It doesn't matter how new it was, the heart gets attached so fast even though we are doing our best to protect ourselves from hurt. Be gentle with yourself and do whatever is right for you for trying this cycle. Are you still going to your doctors appointment this week?

I have a fear I'm spotting because I didn't wait long enough after the d&c for everything with my hormones to regulate. Maybe I should have waited.... but lots of women on here seem to go for it right away. I don't know. Too late for what ifs


----------



## Jbaby90

Thank you <3 
Yer I don't think you can ever protect urself when it comes to TTC! 
I cancelled my appointment :-( I thought they would think I was silly for coming in even though I have already got my period and I was worried they wouldn't believe me seeing as my tests are negative now! 
Lots of people conceive the first cycle after a mc! I am worried about the same also though!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

You're right, no matter what I'm sure it will always be a roller coaster. Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Jbaby90

It's great to be able to talk about it on here though, I feel bad always sooking to DH cos men just don't always get it. Don't get me wrong he is a major support but he always just says to me "it will happen eventually" and "don't stress about it so much"


----------



## Mummy to be x

:hi: hi ladies. How are you?

Anonymous - that's good that your HCG is rising, keeping everything crossed for you x

Jbaby90 - I'm sorry your feeling rubbish. I know what you mean about men not getting it as much, I love to come on b&b to chat and get things out, what day if your cycle are you on? 

Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Just ending CD2, hopefully AF won't be around much longer! What cycle day are you?? X


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Yeah, men don't always get it. They don't feel the same pressure that we do to ttc and carry a pregnancy. To them it just happens or it doesn't. Dh has been great through all of this though. I think it helps when he comes to the appointments and emerge so he can see all of the things that are happening in the present versus just thinking a baby arrives when it arrives. Helps to understand my stress more I think.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm cd4 I'm hoping AF is going to bugger off by tomorrow. X


----------



## Jbaby90

Mummy to be x said:


> I'm cd4 I'm hoping AF is going to bugger off by tomorrow. X

That's cool we are close in our cycles! When do you normally ovulate??


----------



## Jbaby90

AnonymousCAT said:


> Yeah, men don't always get it. They don't feel the same pressure that we do to ttc and carry a pregnancy. To them it just happens or it doesn't. Dh has been great through all of this though. I think it helps when he comes to the appointments and emerge so he can see all of the things that are happening in the present versus just thinking a baby arrives when it arrives. Helps to understand my stress more I think.

It is definitely great when they come to appointments! It makes them more a part of it too cos they don't really go through much in a pregnancy!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Ya dh was so naive with our first pregnancy. When we went for the ultrasound he just assumed everything would be fine, then it wasn't. I think he's more supportive of my fears this time around.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jbaby90 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd4 I'm hoping AF is going to bugger off by tomorrow. X
> 
> That's cool we are close in our cycles! When do you normally ovulate??Click to expand...

I have no idea :-( this is the first time I'm properly tracking everything so I'm still getting used too it all. How about you?? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

According to my last pregnancy (by dates of the scan etc) I ovulated five days after my period finished. X


----------



## Jbaby90

Mummy to be x said:


> According to my last pregnancy (by dates of the scan etc) I ovulated five days after my period finished. X

Wow that's pretty early! Do you have short cycles?

Last month with my chemical pregnancy I ovulated around cd11 or 12 which was about 8 days after my period finished but normally I O on cd 14


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jbaby90 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> According to my last pregnancy (by dates of the scan etc) I ovulated five days after my period finished. X
> 
> Wow that's pretty early! Do you have short cycles?
> 
> Last month with my chemical pregnancy I ovulated around cd11 or 12 which was about 8 days after my period finished but normally I O on cd 14Click to expand...

I've never really tracked my cycles but I must do! According to my previous pregnancy I ovulated VERY early. I've just taken my second clear blue digi ovulation test and today I got my smiley, so I must ovulate really early (I've been googling so much about early ovulation) :dohh:


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Ya thats super early for o. Makes ttc easier though, less waiting around. 

Went to my gp yesterday. They think everything is fine and didn't seem concerned about the spotting. They said it was pretty normal. They ordered another serial blood draw to check my levels again to make sure all is rising appropriately. I also booked an early ultrasound for April 22. I've decided I'm going to try and relax as whatever will be will be. And it can't help being stressed out and worrying all the tIme.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Fx anonymous I'm sure all will be ok :hugs: that's exciting about your early scan!  good luck!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Thank you!


----------



## Jbaby90

Mummy to be - yer that is good you have short cycles so that you can TTC sooner and aren't waiting a whole month!! 

AnonymousCAT - that's great that the GP said everything seems good! How exciting you booked ur first scan!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've never really been aware my cycles have been short as this is the first time I've ever tracked my cycles etc. but now I know I quite like the idea lol.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So I am still spotting :( Seems like once a day I get a pretty good gush of spotting with going to the washroom, then nothing else really. I have no idea what's going on. I haven't had any cramping really. I'm really afraid I am going to lose this one. It's so stressful. Had blood work done again today so we will see what the results are tomorrow. As soon as I had the blood taking I had the most spotting since... more like a bleed but still brownish in colour. It was watery. I don't know what's going on.. ugh.


----------



## Jbaby90

This sounds exactly like when another lady on here had a subchoronic hemorrhage! She is 25 weeks now with a healthy bub. I know it's not easy to relax over something like that though :-( 
When do u get the latest blood results back?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh that sucks I'm so sorry your having to go through all this anonymous :-( :hugs: fx for you xx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

The doctors office is supposed to call me today with the results. How did they diagnose the hemorrhage?


----------



## Jbaby90

They saw it in her ultrasound and just monitored it!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

So I'll have to wait until the ultrasound then, if I make it that long! Still spotting. Had 2 drops of red yesterday morning then brown again in the evening. Didn't get my blood results yesterday, must have got blood taken too late in the day Thursday. I can expect time mon I guess. Just have to take it one day at a time and not get too attached


----------



## Jbaby90

Hope ur going ok anonymous!! 

I'm cd8 so the bd has started again  trying to stay relaxed about it all but going to follow the smep plan like we did last cycle (not intentionally but it worked so I'm sticking with it). Not sure if I'm going to use opk's this cycle cos they made me feel more stressed and I never got a full positive anyway!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

That's great Jbaby! I was thinking of trying that too if I didn't get my BFP this cycle. Seemed to work for you last time, just need more sticky vibes! You get such good fertility signs anyways you probably don't need to use opks. Unless you really want to be sure what dpo you are? 


I just had my first spot free day!!!!! I'm so happy! Lots of little twinges today. Praying the spotting stays away. Thanks for thinking of me!

Keep me updated on the bd!


----------



## Jbaby90

That's great you didn't spot today!! Maybe your body has turned a corner!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Here's hoping!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Had a little spotting yesterday but only with wiping. Nothing again today. Got my hcg results back from last Thursday and it went up to 1700 from 629 on Tuesday. So things I think are ok so far. Just waiting for the ultrasound in 2 weeks. Hopefully it shows something good. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Jbaby90

That's great your hcg went up that much!! 

I'm ok, did an opk this morning and was negative which I knew it would be  cd10 today so my fertile window doesn't start for a couple of days yet!


----------



## furry_bandico

I'm new here (to this thread) 

I just had my first real visible BFP in 3 years and then started my AF that same afternoon. I'm on CD3 and my AF has stopped almost completely, so I'm confused as to weather or not to try again this cycle or wait... that and my breasts are still hurting and my nausea has worsened. 

I'm waiting to see my dr. when he has time to see me... next available date to see him is in 2 months. I feel alone in this, DH has no clue that I was even pregnant, due to the fact that I was planing on surprising him for Easter with a Digital HPT that read Pregnant.


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi 

I'm sorry you are going through this :-(
Have u done a pregnancy test since the one you did before AF? The fact you are still feeling sick and have sore bbs could mean there is still hcg in your system! 
Wow I can't believe you can't get into see the doc for 2 months! Do you normally have to wait that long??


----------



## furry_bandico

Jbaby90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry you are going through this :-(
> Have u done a pregnancy test since the one you did before AF? The fact you are still feeling sick and have sore bbs could mean there is still hcg in your system!
> Wow I can't believe you can't get into see the doc for 2 months! Do you normally have to wait that long??

It is the health care system I'm in. They give you a Dr. for your area and put you on the list to be seen. they call you and let you know when your next appt. is. due to the fact that I'm not past 2 months I'm not classified as a medical emergency for my state and there for I'm put at the bottom of the list. If I still feel this bad tomorrow i will test again.


----------



## Jbaby90

Gosh that sucks!! 
I would definitely test again just to make sure! Was the test very dark before?


----------



## furry_bandico

Jbaby90 said:


> Gosh that sucks!!
> I would definitely test again just to make sure! Was the test very dark before?

No not very dark but it is there. 70% more than the 2 other tests with lines on them that are older by 2 days. this test you can see the line from a few feet away.


----------



## Jbaby90

I can't believe you got AF that day after having a dark line like that! Mine gradually got lighter


----------



## furry_bandico

Jbaby90 said:


> I can't believe you got AF that day after having a dark line like that! Mine gradually got lighter

Well I went over to the Dr. office next door... Doc couldn't see me until next week but she wants me to get blood draws for this whole cycle. 

She had me take a test there and it was negative, and she had a blood draw for hormones, she thinks it was a chemical and she looked at the last 3 test i took and she really agrees that it was by the looks of them. She also wants me to start temping again and use OPK's. she gave me a card for a good online store to buy them and you wouldnt believe it but the owner of the online store is my neighbor and his wife works with me!:happydance:

So I called her up and asked her and she will be giving me tomorrow at work 2 boxes of 50 opk's and 2 boxes of 25 hps for......... $10.00 USD *dies* I dont know what his prices are online but OMG I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Jbaby90

That's good you saw a doctor! 

Wow that's an amazing price for them!! Fx they work for you this cycle


----------

